# Bronze Vostok bezels



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Anyone tried these.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes quite a few times.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> Yes quite a few times.


 Are they ok for fit etc like the "Boris bezel" thanks in advance.


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes, I never had a problem in fitting them, just need to push firmly down.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> Yes, I never had a problem in fitting them, just need to push firmly down.


 I haven't fitted a bezel but always thought they were tricky for some reason - is it just as simple as pushing them firmly down? what about fitting the wire thingy (sorry - haven't got a clue what they're called!)


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

jmm1 said:


> Yes, I never had a problem in fitting them, just need to push firmly down.


 Thanks for the reply. 



relaxer7 said:


> I haven't fitted a bezel but always thought they were tricky for some reason - is it just as simple as pushing them firmly down? what about fitting the wire thingy (sorry - haven't got a clue what they're called!)


 




This may help.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Just ordered this one.










Now if I can find some brass/bronze pipe in my scrap pile I'll make my own insert.


----------

